# Daytime Running Light



## stephenho56 (Mar 23, 2004)

My 93 Maxima's Daytime Running Light (DRL) started having problem a few months ago. When I am driving during the day, the DRL keeps turning on and off automatically. There is no way to control it. Does anyone know how to fix it or disable the DRL?


----------

